# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  شقة غرفتين و صالة فى غياثى او الرويس

## manar5617

السلام عليكم حبيباتى 
بدى اعرف اذا فى واحدة تعرف مكتب عقارات او وسيط ترسلى رقمه بدى شقة للايجار غرفتين و صالة فى غياثى او الرويس فى المنطقة الغربية 
و تكون نظيفة و الى عندها فكرة عن اسعار الايجار تخبرنى ضروووووووووورى 

و مشكورات مقدما 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## manar5617

للرفع

----------


## @مبدعه@

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله غاليتي

----------


## manar5617

مشكووووووورة حبيبتى

----------


## manar5617

اااااااااببببببب

----------


## USA Online

الله يوفقج

----------


## lamo

ولله مابعرف شي بس ماحبيت اخرج من غير رد الله يوفقك يارب وتلاقي بنات الحلال الي يساعدونك

----------


## manar5617

مشكوووووووووورات اخواتى 
ربنا يسعدكم يارب

----------


## manar5617

للرفع

----------


## Mis angela

انا اعرف شقة في المنطقة الغربية في مدينة زايد لو تريدين راسليني

----------


## manar5617

> انا اعرف شقة في المنطقة الغربية في مدينة زايد لو تريدين راسليني


للاسف اختى بدع زايد هتكون بعيدة 
اذا تعرفى فى الرويس او غياثى خبرينى بليز

----------


## Mis angela

لا اختي مااعرف للاسف وتمنياتي لج بالتوفيق

----------


## manar5617

مشكورة اختى على اهتمامك

----------


## manar5617

ااااااااااببببببببب

----------


## manar5617

ااااااااااااااااابببببببب

----------


## manar5617

ااااااااااااابببببببببب

----------


## manar5617

UUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## manar5617

اااااااااااااااببببببببببب

----------


## manar5617

ااااااااااببببببب

----------


## manar5617

اااااااابببببب

----------


## manar5617

اااااااابببببب

----------


## manar5617

ااااااااااااببببببببب

----------


## manar5617

اااااااااااااببببببببببببب

----------


## manar5617

اااااااااااااااببببببببببببب

----------


## manar5617

ااااااااااااااااااببببببببببببببب

----------


## ام ميمي 2006

الله يوفقج
للرفع

----------


## manar5617

مشكوووووورة اختى

----------


## manar5617

Uuuuuuuuuupppppppp

----------


## شجرة التوت

أختي حصلتي شقة والابعدج؟؟؟

----------


## عروس دبي 20

ينقل للقسم المناسب ,,,,

----------

